# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Një shkodrane më shumë!

## Adaes

Pershendetje te gjithve.Quhem Seada,jam 19 vjece.Jam shkodrane,(dem ba ba dem  :ngerdheshje: ). Per momentin jetoj ne Stamboll ku studioj per Menaxhim Biznes viti i dyt.Jam pak tip "firifiu truri i vogel",po pak fare ama  :ngerdheshje: .Pershendes shoket e mi (bashkemigrant:P) qe jan ne kte forum e qe me kan fol per te,sa me ben dhe mu te rregjistrohesha...DOLPHIN,MACHO......Ju kam njisha,cuna!!!...Tifoze e cmendur e Real-Madridit...Dhe shum krenare per Shkodren teme.......

Kalofshi mir te gjith  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

Mirë se erdhe dhe shpresoj të kalosh sa më bukur!

----------


## drague

K'tu ka ven dhe per ..............................hajt nadja mire

----------


## Adaes

Shum flm,RaPSoul  :buzeqeshje: 

Si ke nje,drague,mir a? Flm dhe ti  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Hard_Style

mir se erdhe Shkodrane ...- ende s'jeni marutar a?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alproud

Mir se na ke ardh, kalosh sa ma bukur nforum dhe nturqi.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Mire se erdhe...

----------


## elsaa

Mire se na ke ardhe shkodrane.

----------


## Adaes

Mire se ju gjeta te tanve  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albmaster

Miresevjen ne F/SH .

Uroj te kaloni sa me kendshem.

Albmaster

----------


## DoLpHiN

Te lumshin kembet  :ngerdheshje:  
Me behet qejfi qe u regjistrove (edhe pse nuk me vure mua si referues) sepse do te kem nje tifoze te realit me shume per te debatuar. Mos u merzit se sic te thash ,  Reali ka shpresa te dale ne vend te 2-te  :buzeqeshje: 
Poashim!

----------


## RaPSouL

Mire se erdhe ne F/SH shpresoj te ja kalosh mire ne mesin tone.
E di qe Shkodra vertet ka goca te bukura dhe pikerisht ketu shfrytezoj rastin ti pershendes miket e mija nga Shkodra qe i takova sonte.
P.S Shpresoj edhe ti te jesh si ato e bukur haha  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## riza2008

Mirse erdhe ne F/SH kalofsh gezueshem.

----------


## Adaes

> Te lumshin kembet  
> Me behet qejfi qe u regjistrove (edhe pse nuk me vure mua si referues) sepse do te kem nje tifoze te realit me shume per te debatuar. Mos u merzit se sic te thash ,  Reali ka shpresa te dale ne vend te 2-te 
> Poashim!


Shum flm,lali  :buzeqeshje: ...E di arsyen ti apo jo pse ste vura si referues?...O cun,po ste del qe debatojm ktej gjith diten per Realin e Barcen,po do qe te plasi sherri dhe ktu ne Forum...hahhaha :P

----------


## Adaes

> Mire se erdhe ne F/SH shpresoj te ja kalosh mire ne mesin tone.
> E di qe Shkodra vertet ka goca te bukura dhe pikerisht ketu shfrytezoj rastin ti pershendes miket e mija nga Shkodra qe i takova sonte.
> P.S Shpresoj edhe ti te jesh si ato e bukur haha



Shum flm Armend  :buzeqeshje: ...Esht e vertet qe Shkodra ka goca te bukra(modestia ne kulm :P)....
P.S.Sa per mua shif foton e bej vleresimin vet...hahahhaha..Kalofsh mir...

----------


## Vinjol

Oj ti Firifiu   mire se erdhe  mes  grupit tone  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ardis

kam debulese per shkodren ne vecanti per shkodranet ju uroj mireseardhjen

----------


## Adaes

Flm te gjithve,sidomos per vlersimin qe keni per shkodranet  :buzeqeshje: 

Duhej nji firifiu ne forum apo jo?hahahhaha

----------


## Besoja

Shkodrane mire se erdhe dhe natyrisht që do kalosh mirë.
Nuk di në do na sjellësh pak nga humori shkodran.....megjithëse e kishe filluar me pak fare.

----------


## J@mes

Mireseerdhe Seada!

----------

